# PANAMÁ - By Emarg



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*PANAMA*​ 




Welcome to the new thread of *Panama*, a new part of the collection of threads of the countries and cities of the world:




 Argentina (Country)
Argentina: Buenos Aires
Brazil
Chile
Colombia
Italy
Uruguay
USA: Boston
USA: California
USA: New York


And this is the list of all the stuff shown in the thread, that I'll be also updating periodically, sorted by *Province & City* and the *Page Number*, so that way you may find what you're looking for:



*PANAMA (CITY)*

-*Panama: Quick City Overview (Page 1)*
-*Panama*: Casco Viejo - Old District _(Page 1)_
-*Panamá*: Landing at the Gelabert/Albrook _(Page 2)_
-*Panamá*: Metro of Panamá _(Page 2)_
-*Panama: Panama Canal (Page 1)*
-*Panamá*: Skyscrapers of Panamá: F&F Tower, Global Bank Tower, Megápolis, Oceania Business Plaza, Q Tower, Soho Mall & Plaza, The Mirage, Torres Miramar, Towerbank Financial Center, Trump Tower Hotel & Casino _(Page 2)_
-*Panamá*: Take Off from the Tocumen Airport _(Page 2)_
-*Panamá*: Tocumen International Airport _(Page 2)_


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Quick City Overview: Panama*
















*Province/District: Panamá
City: Panamá
Place: Quick City Overview *






Panama is probably the biggest point of the Americas where you may see that the South begins to lose relevance and, at the same time, the North begins to be more present on the culture, like in most of the other countries of Central America. Most of the colonial and contemporary history of the country passed through its capital, since the Spanish Empire conquered the land and founded the city, the reconstruction of the 17th Century, the militarization by the US on the area of the Canal for strategic purposes in the times of the World War 2, to the new search of national identity after the Canal was officially returned to Panama in 1999. Though it has gorgeous views of the Pacific Ocean and a humid/hot weather all the year, Panama City doesn’t have beaches. On the contrary, its strong is that it became a financial core of the world, specially from Latin America, with the main headquarters of several multinational companies who chose to be there due to advantages on the tax policies. The result of all this can be clearly seen on the large skyline of modern skyscrapers. It’s also growing very fast on the last years and probably on the next years to come, with huge examples such as the area of the new Trump Hotel and the new urbanization of Costa del Este, among others.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Panama city :cheers:

You have taken photos also from other cities, like Colón?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool! Impressive city, architecture and pictures! kay:


----------



## tigeruppercut (Mar 28, 2017)

nice pics! i love panama city


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you! :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Panama city :cheers:
> 
> You have taken photos also from other cities, like Colón?



Only to the Panama Canal, if that counts :lol: I'll be back soon anyway, in my way to North America and I'll probably go there, along with the area of Bocas del Toro.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Panama Canal*
















*Province/District: Panama
City: Panama
Place: Panama Canal *





The Panama Canal is one of the biggest accomplishments of the Engineering of the 20th Century. Since it was built in 1914, it drastically changed the paradigm of the world maritime trasde. The ships who sailed from the european countries who had coasts on the Atlantic Ocean and the Mediterranean Sea no longer had to surround Africa, Asia or even the Americas through the North Pole or the Bering Strait. It’s also interesting to see that Nicaragua always was the competitor of the Panama Canal, but who also somehow failed at being the other main door between both oceans, even now that a new Canal is currently being built there since 2014. At the beginning of the 20th Century, with Panama as a new sovereign republic, the Canal was then part of the US soil, who kept it as a strategic point for military purposes and who paradoxically didn’t manage to exploit the full commercial potential of the Canal itself. That quickly changed when they officially gave it to Panama in 1999. Interestingly enough, the old american architecture was now turned into to college campuses and technological poles.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Panama: Casco Viejo*
















*Province/District: Panamá
City: Panama
Place: Casco Viejo *





The Casco Antiguo of Panama is probably the best preserved historical district of Latin America and specially of the early spanish colonial period on the Caribbean. The current place was built after the pirate Henry Morgan looted the old city, who still has some ruins just a few kilometers away. The main meeting point of the district is the Plaza Mayor, who is surrounded by the Metropolitan Cathedral of Panama and the Municipal Theatre. The other relevant place of the district are the ruins of the Convento de Santo Domingo. It’s interesting to see that a bridge surrounds the Casco Viejo. That was a very original solution to the challenge of connection of both extremes of the city, who has a natural and urban wall with the Cerro Ancón (mountain) and the Casco Viejo itself.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------

